

Senate Wants the Military to Lock You Up Without Trial - delackner
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/12/senate-military-detention/

======
delackner
And a piece in the Atlantic[1] says that actually, Obama's threat to Veto this
bill is only, "... not because he is alarmed by its civil-liberties
implications, but because the extraordinary powers it would hand him are in
some cases less sweeping and more constraining than what he has asserted for
himself via frustratingly secret Office of Legal Counsel memos. (For example,
it would force him to keep some War on Terror detainees in military custody.)"

[1]
[http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2011/11/congress...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2011/11/congress-
is-poised-to-let-obama-imprison-anyone-he-wants/249315/)

------
nextparadigms
How can Americans still want to "play it safe" when every single one of the
GOP candidates besides Ron Paul said they would extend the Patriot Act, too,
in the last debate. It's time for radical change that would actually turn this
trend around of stamping over the Constitution and rights.

~~~
Pent
They are the ones that aren't reading or paying attention, or shut you down at
the very thought of talking about politics

